# Echo Lake (north central NEK) Road Race



## 56fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Any AZ riders in the 15th annual benefit ride next month?
 :beer:

yeh, me.  Took 2/7 in my age group; shaved 4+ minutes from last year's time.  Got a cool T-Shirt.


----------

